

Mozilla planning to use HTML5 and JavaScript to render PDFs in Firefox - goldins
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/mozilla-planning-to-use-html5-and-javascript-to-render-pdfs-in-firefox/13328

======
goldins
And the original source: <http://andreasgal.com/2011/06/15/pdf-js/>

